# Need help with an epson R1800 DTG printer



## TGGsigns (Mar 4, 2015)

I bought an epson R1800 printer converted into a DTG from Quick T print. I am having many problems but one major one is that only a 2" strip of the entire image is all that will print. I have explored the platen settings etc but can not get more of the image to print. I am using the mod1 rip program. One of many problems.


----------

